# Όλοι εκεί θα μνησκαν



## Nahuel O Tavros

Τι σημαίνει αυτή η φράση που μπορεί να είναι κάτι σχετικό με το χρόνο στο παρελθόν, νομίζω. Τι είναι;

-Και βέβαια τρεις ώρες, ποιο ήταν το βιαστικό τους; Όλοι εκεί θα μνησκαν. Δόξα τω Θεώ στρώματα δεν είχε το σπίτι;

Θα μνήσκαν;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ,

Ναουέλ


----------



## Acestor

Είναι ένας σπάνιος τύπος, βυζαντινός και τοπικός, και σημαίνει «έμεναν».

Στα κείμενα του Καβάφη έχουμε:

Tην συνείθισα πια την Aλεξάνδρεια, και πιθανότατα και πλούσιος αν ήμουν εδώ να έμνησκα. Aλλά με όλον τούτο, πώς με στενοχωρεί. Tι δυσκολία, τι βάρος που είναι η μικρή πόλις ― τι έλλειψις ελευθερίας.
Θα έμνησκα εδώ (δεν είμαι πάλι βέβαιος όλως διόλου αν θα έμνησκα) γιατί είναι σαν πατρίς, γιατί σχετίζεται με τες αναμνήσεις της ζωής μου.
Κ.Π. Καβάφης - Αρχείο - Κείμενα

Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ... Θα ήθελα να διαβάζω κάτι για τον Καβάφη. Τι έχει γράψει; Ποιήματα ή νουβέλες; Είμαι αδαής για τι έγραψε αυτός ο συγγραφέας...


----------



## konos

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ... Θα ήθελα να διαβάζω κάτι για τον Καβάφη. Τι έχει γράψει; Ποιήματα ή νουβέλες; Είμαι αδαής για τι έγραψε αυτός ο συγγραφέας...


Ο Καβάφης είναι γνωστός Έλληνας ποιητής που έζησε στην Αλεξάνδρεια της Αιγύπτου στα τέλη του 19ου με αρχές του 20ου αιώνα:
Κωνσταντίνος Καβάφης - Βικιπαίδεια


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Κόνε. Έχω μια ερώτηση παραπάνω... Μπορώ;
Τι σχέση είχε η Αλεξάνδρεια ως πόλη με την Ελλάδα; Γιατί ο Καβάφης γεννήθηκε εκεί αλλά για μένα δεν είναι εύκολο να φανταστώ τις σχέσεις μεταξύ των δύο χωρών. Δεν έχω σπουδάσει την ιστορία ακριβώς...


----------



## konos

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Κόνε. Έχω μια ερώτηση παραπάνω... Μπορώ;
> Τι σχέση είχε η Αλεξάνδρεια ως πόλη με την Ελλάδα; Γιατί ο Καβάφης γεννήθηκε εκεί αλλά για μένα δεν είναι εύκολο να φανταστώ τις σχέσεις μεταξύ των δύο χωρών. Δεν έχω σπουδάσει την ιστορία ακριβώς...


Η Αλεξάνδρεια ιδρύθηκε από τον Μεγάλο Αλέξανδρο, και ήταν πολύ σημαντικό κέντρο της ελληνιστικής εποχής. Υπήρχε μεγάλη ελληνική κοινότητα στην Αλεξάνδρεια μέχρι τα μέσα του 20ου αιώνα. Υπάρχουν ακόμα Έλληνες εκεί, αλλά όχι τόσοι όσοι παλιότερα. 
Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, δες εδώ:
Έλληνες της Αιγύπτου - Βικιπαίδεια


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Και υπάρχει, τώρα θυμάμαι, το Πατριαρχείο της Εκκλησίας στην Αλεξάνδρεια. Λοιπόν η πίστη ενώνει...


----------



## konos

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Και υπάρχει, τώρα θυμάμαι, το Πατριαρχείο της Εκκλησίας στην Αλεξάνδρεια. Λοιπόν η πίστη ενώνει...


Σωστά, το Ορθόδοξο Πατριαρχείο της Αλεξάνδρειας είναι ελληνόφωνο.


----------

